# No more chuff for BLI 2-8-0



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

My BLI 2-8-0 has been working fine, until today.

I can't adjust the CVs at home with my NCE Powercab, but my local club has a test track hooked up to a computer and the CVs have been "optimized" there. It has been stable for the past three weeks.

But today I started it up, but the chuff chuff chuff sound as well as the sound related to the steam cock have gone away.

All other sounds, bell, whistle, brake squeal, coupler, air pump, etc. are just fine.

Is there something I can do or did with my NCE Powercab, or is my only recourse to go back to the club (next week) and see what can be done there?

- Ted


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Whereas earlier decoders across the suppliers used digital signaling to make the chuff sounds based on motor feedback, the Paragon 2 and 3s use a chuff sensor...a reed switch that closes when a tiny magnet behind the driver arcs past it. It seems to have been a weakness of the BLI steamers for a number of years. Why they don't fix it is beyond me. If all your other sounds are fine, and it's a Paragon 2 or 3, and since BLI uses chuff sensors, you'll almost certainly have to call BLI and ask for a repair authorization.

Bummer.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks like it will be prudent to register to get the two year warranty! - Ted


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

After turning off the power and letting everything rest for 3 hours, I started it up and the chuff sounds are back. Still glad I registered for the extended warranty! 

Earlier I had done a couple of two-minute shutdowns, with no benefit.

- Ted


----------



## andgul (Jan 6, 2015)

Sometimes it helps by reset the decoder.
Simple go to CV8 and write value 8.
I did had problem with my Trix loco T3.
The lighting did work but no start and the sounds gone.
Did switched digital system power off and after 2 minutes power on again.
The locomotive works again.


----------

